

Gary Johnson is speaking at my house in LA this Friday and you're all invited - hustlebear-judd
http://hustlebear.com/2011/04/05/gary-johnson-running-for-president-and-speaking-at-my-house-this-friday/

======
adamfeldman
Gary Johnson spoke at the University of Michigan a week ago. Very interesting
speaker, I highly recommend that people go if possible!

~~~
hustlebear-judd
I'm looking forward to it!

------
swimmer23
Gary Johnson- Solving problems instead of just throwing money at them.

~~~
hustlebear-judd
ha, that's a cool slogan, I like it :)

------
hustlebear-judd
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbaOFkC8tQE>

